# 1967 Chevelle 1/24 scale wanted



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm looking for a 1967 Chevelle 2 dr hard top model in 1/24 scale.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## mopar marv (Sep 9, 2011)

I've never seen or heard of any 1/24 '67 Chevelle kits.But I don't get out much anymore,lol.

I believe the closest you will get is the old Monogram '66 SS427 kit. And it would take some serious work to convert that kit into a decent '67 Chevelle replica.

Have you checked for a die cast unit? You might have better luck there.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Every 1967 Chevell I know of is 1/25th, not 1/24th. Is it that big of an issue to get that scale? If not then the AMT kit is the one you're looking for. 










This car has always had the SS396 hood, if you wanted a different car you'd have to modify that.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Pete's right on the scale. It should be a non issue.
Along with Pete's recommendation you also have the choice of the Revell 2 in 1 kit from their Street Burner kits. Should still be readily available.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't see what the deal is with the 1:24 my self, And I agree with both Chris and Pete, but I do like the larger version, But THEY DID MAKE ONE,.......

*
12870 Revell - Monogram 1:24 '67 Chevelle Pro Street*


http://www.fmc-shop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_71_1205&products_id=21146

And here is one on Evil-Bay as well .... http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Revell-67-Chevelle-Pro-Street-Burner-1-24-Scale-/360348415079

There are better places to get one then this, I have two or three in this scale my self in my collection and in deferent scales and types as well,..You should have No real trouble finding one if you just do a good search....





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The difference between an 18' long 1/24th scale car and a 1/25th scale car is about 2.4". That's if I'm doing my math right....


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Pete McKay said:


> The difference between an 18' long 1/24th scale car and a 1/25th scale car is about 2.4". That's if I'm doing my math right....


Maybe my math is wrong - 18 feet times 12 gives you 216 incehs. At 1/24 scale, that would be 9 inches long. At 1/25 scale, that would be 8.64 inches long. So unless I was thinking wrong, that's less than half an inch difference. I'm wondering how you came up with 2.4 inches??


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

2.4" is actual distance, not scale. I think it might be 2.4 feet.... Where's a 5th grader when you need one.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

[email protected], I hear you dude, But I also get the point, No worries..




*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

thanks, Pete :thumbsup: I was wondering where I had gone wrong!


----------



## SfanGoch (May 28, 2011)

scottnkat said:


> Maybe my math is wrong - 18 feet times 12 gives you 216 incehs. At 1/24 scale, that would be 9 inches long. At 1/25 scale, that would be 8.64 inches long. So unless I was thinking wrong, that's less than half an inch difference. I'm wondering how you came up with 2.4 inches??


Your math is correct.

One foot at 1/24 is .5 inches as measured. In 1/25, it's .48 inches. 

To save your brains for matters far more important, use this:

*Scale Conversion Calculator*


----------

